# Forenbersicht > Surffotografie >  >  Wie befestigt ihr eure GoPro an Boom, Mast etc ???

## p4co86

aloha !!! 
wollt mal fragen wie ihr eure GoPro Camera an Mast, Gabelbaum, Board etc. so befestigt ? 
Vieleicht hat ja jemand ein paar tipps ? Oder wo genau befestigt ihr sie damit eine schne perspektive entsteht ?

Wre ber ein paar infos und vieleicht auch bilder sehr dankbar !!!
Bis dann hang loose

----------


## Redaktion

Moin,
check mal das hier: www.dailydose.de/story/goprohdhero/index.htm
Alles mit Bugmount, Gabelfront- und Endmount geschossen.
Viele Gre
Jrgen/Redaktion

----------


## Beavis25

Was ist ein Bugmount und wo kann ich das kaufen? Auf der Gopro Seite finde ich das nicht. Bin fr jede Hilfe dankbar.
Gre
Tom

----------


## Schluppi

http://www.goprocamera.com/products/roll-bar-mount.php


gibt jede menge halterungen im original zubehr. ansonsten die stativhalterung umbauen!

----------


## Beavis25

Danke fr den Link! Das Teil hab ich schon. Fr Gabelbaum super. Aber an den Mast kriegt man das nicht ohne das Segel zu durchlchern. Dafr hab ich mir jetzt nach Anleitung eines freundlichen Forenmitglieds selbst ne Halterung aus PVC-Rohr gebaut. Funktioniert gut.

----------


## Exocoetidae

Ich htte zu dieser Kamera auch einige Fragen.

1. Lst sich die Kamera auch oben auf der Mastspitze befestigen? (Blick nach unten)
2. Wie lse ich die Kamera aus, wenn sie so weit von mir entfernt ist?

MfG,
der fliegende Fisch

----------


## Beavis25

1. Ja. Aber wie gesagt, ich hab mir die Halterung selbst gebaut. Da gibt es glaube ich nichts was dafr gedacht ist vom Hersteller.
2. Auslsen kannst du sie nur bevor du los fhrst. Es gibt keine Fernbedienung oder hnliches. Entweder auf Dauerfoto oder Video stellen.

----------


## Exocoetidae

@Beavis25

Danke fr die rasche Antwort.

Die Befestigung traue ich mir zu. Das sollte kein Problem sein.

Schwierig stelle ich mir nur die Aufnahme vor. Wenn die Kamera also loslegt, kurz bevor ich selber loslege, dann ist der Speicher doch sicherlich bald voll, oder mu ich mir das so vorstellen, da die Kamera z.B. alle 10 Sek. ein Bild macht? Die Videofunktion interessiert mich weniger.

Kannst Du mir dazu noch was schreiben. Oder wie sieht denn die Auflsung aus, wenn man sich die Fotos aus dem Video holt? Geht das? Welche Software? Speicherkarte - was geht an Video bzw. alle paar Sek. ein Bild da drauf?

Danke!

Gru
Exocoetidae

----------


## Beavis25

Du kannst einstellen, dass sie alle 2, 5, 10, 30 oder 60 Sekunden ein Bild schiet. Hab nicht ausprobiert, wie lange sie so durchhlt. Kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass du 16GB mit 5 MP Fotos allzu schnell voll kriegst. Auch bei Video hlt sie recht lange durch. Hab mal ausgerechnet mit 16GB Karte ca. 4h. Habe zufllig gerade gestern Captures entwickeln lassen. War aus 1280x720 Video und auf 10x18cm entwickelt. Sieht -OK- aus. Nix tolles aber ganz nett. Ist natrlich nicht zu vergleich mit nem "richtigen" Foto aber eigentlich schon nicht schlecht - fr ein Capture allemal.
Ach ja "Software" habe ich einfach VLC Media Player genommen. Der hat ne Screenshot funktion.

----------


## Exocoetidae

@Beavis25

Vielen Dank. So stelle ich mir Antworten vor. Da werde ich wohl mal shoppen gehen. Jedenfalls ist die Timerfunktion fr meine Bedrfnisse absolut ausreichend und die Fotos in einer der letzten Ausgaben von SURF sahen ja ganz ordentlich aus.

Gre,
Exocoetidae

----------


## Honoululu Pimp

Hi Leute!

Ich habe nun auch eine Gopro und bin auf der Suche nach einer DIY Masthalterung, die sich am besten auch schon bewhrt hat ohne eine Cam auf dem Meeresboden zu versenken. Wie funktioniert das oben erwhnte PVC-Rohr System?

Das ist doch sicher fr alle Gopro Besitzer interessant.

Besten Dank im Vorraus
H-Pimp

----------


## Honoululu Pimp

Danke aber ich  habe es selbst gefunden:

http://videojibe.com/featured/mast-m...-video-camera/

ebenfalls interessant:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZBqAe2s26to

und:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGMzz...eature=related

Also frohes Basteln!

Gru
H.Pimp

----------


## Michi

Von der Befestigung an der Mastspitze bin ich begeistert, da stelle ich bei Bedarf auch gerne Videos und Fotos von der Befestigung rein.
Der Saugnapf, den ich nach 250 auf dem Mopped als gut befunden hab, ist jedoch nicht zu empfehlen!
Habe ich unter die Boardspitze geklebt und mit dem Arm ber die Spitze gefhrt und achterraus gefilmt.
Schwimmhilfe hatte ich dran, ist aber mitsamt der Kamera und Saugnapf untergegangen.
Ganze Story in Privat ads->Verloren gegangen zu finden.

Update: Website verrt auch, dass Saugnapf von dem Floaty nicht gehalten wird

----------


## surfniels

Habe eine alte gabel in ein neues mount fr meine go-pro umgebaut.
Bilder gibts hier:
http://surfniels.blogspot.com/2012/05/glory-days.html

Leicht gemacht und interssanter winkel finde ich

----------


## surfniels

Habe einen kleinen "do it Your self" fr eine go-pro halterung gemacht

http://surfniels.blogspot.dk/2012/06/go-pro-mount.html

----------


## surfniels

Und noch mehr go-pro action...
Diesmal mit der fly-mount befestigung..

----------


## dreamsurfer70

Mittlerweile gibt es online sehr viele Montagehilfen. Versuche vielleicht sowas einmal:
xxx
Gru

----------


## Redaktion

Schner Forenspam... registrieren, neun mal relativ banale Inhalte posten und dann einen Link platzieren: Mount mit langer Holzschraube fr die Befestigung an der Gabel. Immerhin - das htte vor 40 Jahren noch wunderbar funktioniert. Auch wenn es sich GabelBAUM nennt, Holzschraube in Alu oder Carbon ist nicht ganz so optimal. Link wurde entfernt.

----------

